# The Classical Music Confusional



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Raff's second symphony in E minor is Russian sentimentalism at its finest. Even better than his only piano concerto, though not necessarily as good as his psychedelic-mystic-atonal late period. What I don't get is why everyone praises his ballets so much.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)




----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

Looks like we've got an escapee from STI over here.


----------

